# Methode einer anderen Klasse aufrufen



## m-x-m (7. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin noch anfänger was das Programmieren angeht und stehe vor folgendem Problem:
Ich habe eine Klasse A und eine Klasse B
in der Klasse A gibt es eine Methode.
Über die Klasse B möchte ich die Methode aus Klasse A aufrufen.


A:

```
public class A
{
    public static void berechneA(double a,double b) {
        System.out.println (Math.pow(a,b));
    }
}
```

B:


```
public class B
{
 A a = new A();
  
 public void bRechne(){
     
    a.berechneA();
    }
}
```

Klasse zeigt die Fehlermeldung an das ich entweder den Falschen Typ oder den Falschen Operator benutze. 

kann mir bei meinem problem einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2012)

```
new a();
```
 => 
	
	
	
	





```
new A();
```


----------



## m-x-m (7. Mrz 2012)

danke für die Schnelle Antwort 
 aber das war jetzt leider nur ein tippfehler der mir beim abtippen meines codes passiert ist, hab es ebend geändert


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mrz 2012)

Du musst der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
berechneA
```
 noch zwei double Werte mitgeben. Und die Methode muss nicht unbedingt static sein, du erstellst ja schon ne Instanz von A.


----------



## m-x-m (7. Mrz 2012)

wenn ich das ganze so mache in der Klasse A 


```
public class A
{
    public void berechneA() {
        double a;
        double b;
        a = 2;
        b = 4;
        System.out.println (Math.pow(a,b));
    }
}
```
Funktioniert es auch in der Klasse B
ich möchte aber gerne variable Zahlen haben.
Ps: ich nutze blueJ ^^


also ich möchte ähnlich wie bei einem Taschenrechner ganz flexibel zahlen eintippen können.
und die zahlen von math.pow müssen ja double sein (soviel ich weiß). Und genau ab da fängt die Klasse B an probleme zu machen.
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich


----------



## njans (7. Mrz 2012)

also dazu solltest du dann wohl den [JAPI]Scanner[/JAPI] oder einen [JAPI]BufferedReader[/JAPI] verwenden, um eingaben vom User entgegen zu nehmen. Oder willst du da eine Gui erstellen?


----------



## I-Doetzken (7. Mrz 2012)

```
public class AAA{

	public static void main(String[] args){
		new AAA();
	}
	
	public AAA(){
		Summe s = new Summe();
		System.out.println("Summe 5.4 + 6.3 = "+s.addiereAundB(5.4,6.3));
		System.out.println("Produkt 5.4 * 6.3 = "+Produkt.multipliziereAundB(5.4,6.3));
	}
}

public class Summe{
	public double addiereAundB(double a, double b){
		return a+b;
	}
}


public class Produkt{
	public static double multipliziereAundB(double a, double b){
		return a*b;
	}
}
```


----------



## m-x-m (8. Mrz 2012)

danke @njans 
habe ebend zum ersten mal mit dem scanner gearbeite und es hat funktioniert wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte.


----------

